# dynamisches struct array



## sawamin (12. Februar 2005)

hi,

       ich habe ein 
	
	
	



```
struct Umsatz{
        ...
       }
```
 
      jetzt möchte ich einen Pointer auf ein struct arrray erstellen 
	
	
	



```
Umsatz* meinArray;
```
 
     nur wie ist jetzt die Syntax: 
	
	
	



```
meinArray = new Umsatz(meinArrray[10]);
```
 
 Mit nem normalen array läuft das Programm, aber mit dem dynamischen Array kommt ein Laufzeitfehler (habe das dynamische struct Array im Destruktor auch wieder gelöscht)

  Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das Array dynamisch ansprechen kann?

  Freue mich über Tipps!


----------



## RedWing (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo hier mal ein Beispiel:


```
#include <iostream>

class Firma{

        private:
                struct Umsatz{

                        double gesamt;
                        double gewinn;
                };
                
                Umsatz* meinArray;
           
        public:
                Firma() : meinArray(NULL)
                {
                        meinArray = new Umsatz[10];
                }

                ~Firma()
                {
                         //Speicher wieder freigeben
                        if(meinArray != NULL){
                                delete[] meinArray;
                                meinArray = NULL;
                        }
                }
};

int main(){

        Firma f;
}
```

Dabei solltest du beim freigeben drauf achten, wenn
du dir dynamischen Speicher für ein Feld mittels new Typ[size] 
geholt hast solltest du den Operator *delete[]* verwenden, damit alle Elemente wieder freigegeben
werden, Andernfalls den Operator *delete*.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## sawamin (12. Februar 2005)

thx, jetzt läufts!


----------



## Kachelator (12. Februar 2005)

Hast du dir mal überlegt, anstelle des C-Arrays einen std::vector zu verwenden?


----------



## sawamin (12. Februar 2005)

@Kachelator

  Habe noch nicht mit der Vektorklasse gearbeitet. Danke für den Hinweis, werde ich mal nachlesen!

  gruß sawamin


----------

